# Paxil confusion-HELP



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I've been on Paxil almost a month now. At first it seemed to working great. Anxiety was cut in half and bm's were slowing down tremendously. Then, the last week or so, I've been having crazy diarrhea, going ten times a night. I don't know if this could be the Paxil, because that just started. My IBS has never been worse, and I'm concerned. What do you guys think?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

The side effects like diarrhea would have happened during the first weeks. But I am no doctor, so I say call your doctor and ask.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

The same exact thing happened to me. Almost immediately after taking Paxil my loose BMs and diarrhea went away completely. That lasted for a couple of months and then the diarrhea came back worse than ever. My psychiatrist explained that my body probably built a tolerance to Paxil. He upped the dose and presently that is working. However, I wonder if I will relapse again. I am considering a colonoscopy just because I need to rule things out. But, you may consider trying a higher dose if it worked for you initially.Leslie


----------

